# AIO-Neuling hätte Fragen zu Ryzen 5600X + Core Liquid 360r



## Schlupp (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir die Tage zum ersten mal einen PC mit AIO zusammen gebaut. Nun hätte ich ein paar Fragen weil es doch unterschiede zu meinem vorherigen System gibt und ich nicht weiß ob das nun in der Norm ist oder doch ein Problem anliegt.

Aktuell:
Ryzen 5600X
AIO MSI core liquid 360r 
MSI B550 Tomahawk (Bios 7C91vA51)
4x Gehäuselüfter Corsair LL 120
Lian Li Dynamic o11
Im Bios Lüfter und Pumpe in Originaleinstellung.

Alt:
I7 6700K
Asrock Z170 Extreme4
Brocken 2

Wenn ich im MSI Dragon Center auf Silentmode stelle, Taktet die CPU auf 2200 Mhz, die Lüfter auf 20 % und das ganze wird 30 Grad warm. Balanced geht die CPU auf 3600 Mhz, die Lüfter auf 70% und wird 50 Grad warm im Idle. Wenn ich zum Daddeln anfange erhöht sich die Temperatur um 10 - 15 Grad je nach Einstellung.  Im alten System war die CPU auf 5000 Mhz übertaktet und beim Spielen kam ich auch im Silentmode über 50 Grad nicht hinaus.

Ist das so normal oder hab ich eventuell Mist beim Auftragen der WLP gemacht ?

Grüße Schlupp


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2020)

Zum einem hast du 2 Kerne und 4 Threads mehr als zuvor und dann noch alles auf 7nm verbaut und der Chip kann bekanntlich ganz schön heiß werden. Alles auf engsten Raum gepackt und dann dazu auch nicht mittig. Du wirst daher auch andere Temperaturen erreichen und solange alles unter der Temperatur liegt wo ein Prozessor anfängt herunter zu takten ist alles in Ordnung. Der AMD zeigt auch immer den heißesten Kern an. Ein Prozessor lässt sich auch schwer kühlen, da die Wärme insbesonderes mit einer hohen Leistungsaufnahme nicht schnell genug auf dem Kühler abgeführt werden kann.

Selbst mein 9900K mit 8 Kerne bekomme ich mit einer fetten custom Wakü innerhalb von Spielen nicht unter 60°C gekühlt.
Mit 5 GHz sind es auch bei mir bis zu 75°C mit dem heißerem Kern. Wobei man hier auch immer die Durchschnittstemperatur mit beachten muss, denn wenn ich mir innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit eine höchst Temperatur anschaue heißt es nicht das mein Prozessor die ganze Zeit solch eine Temperatur anliegen hatte.

Kenne es auch vom 3900X vom Rechner meines Sohnes, da kann in Idle auch was zusammen kommen, aber an der Temperatur ändert sich dann unter Last nicht viel.
In diesem Sinn ist bei dir alles in Ordnung und auch vollkommen normal.


----------



## Schlupp (17. Dezember 2020)

Wunderbar vielen dank für die Antwort. Da bin ich schon erleichtert das alles im Rahmen läuft


----------



## chill_eule (17. Dezember 2020)

Schlupp schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon erleichtert das alles im Rahmen läuft


Wenn alles so richtig im Rahmen laufen soll, dann schmeiß das Dragon Center wieder runter. 
Beobachte mal ganz genau (HWinfo) wie sich deine CPU verhält wenn du die einzelnen Modi wechselst und ob du das so haben willst.
Das Dragon Center grätscht nämlich der AMD Boost- und Stromsparautomatik ordentlich zwischen die Beine


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2020)

Schau dir mal dieses Thema dazu näher an: https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/energiesparplan-zen2-ryzen-3000.1934824/
Hat bei meinem Sohn und seinem 3900X auch gut geholfen.

Tools wie dieses Dragon Center würde ich auch runter schmeißen.


----------

